# Canon releases the latest in the M line



## beagle100 (Sep 18, 2016)

no longer a rumor -
Press Release Details

Canon EOS M5: What you need to know


it's getting good reviews, AF, features, etc.  The pics look fine.   But it's not pocket size and now cost $1,000 !

I'm sticking with my original cheap M ...........  (for now)

*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

